# '05 Navigation lid



## simo6480 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi all -- I have an '05 grand touring roadster with Nav, and I have had two issues with the nav lid getting stuck. It was replaced once under the original warranty, which is now expired. I am experiencing the same problem again, and I do have the gold security plus extended warranty, but I'm not certain that this would be covered.

Does anyone know if the nav lid can be programmed to just stay open at all times? Even when the car is turned off?


----------

